# Trading into Grand Mercure Apartments (PKL) Sydney, Australia



## ral (May 10, 2009)

What kind of success has anyone had using Interval International to trade into Grand Mercure Apartments (PKL) in Sydney, Australia? If you received the trade, what type unit did you use submit?


----------



## WINSLOW (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't traded in there but I see some now on II for Aug & Sept 09 (used a 1 bed MSU), Hope this helps.

Oh wait, sorry. these are Melbourne


----------

